# will you take the puppy if .. ??



## bmw_328ci (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,
I am from Bahrain and we dont have good breeders here.Yesterday I went to see some puppies they were 2 months old,and since I dont have any previous experience they were in good shape according to me.they were clean,not afraid from strange poeple and the one that i was interested in started to follow me everywhere and she was playing with the rest.The problem is that I didn't see the father and the mother was in bad shape and I didnt trust the man who want to sell them.If you were in my shoes are you going to buy the puppy?
( I am not a veterinarian but I am a doctor MD so when I examined the puppy I haven't see any problem with him)


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Why was the mom in bad shape? Probably because she has had too many litters too soon? If I were you, I would buy the puppy. That dog is probably better off with you than that man. I would follow my gut, if the puppy had "chemistry" with you, then it's telling you something. Give that pup a great life. That's my advice.


----------



## bmw_328ci (Mar 11, 2010)

frenchie27 said:


> Why was the mom in bad shape? Probably because she has had too many litters too soon? If I were you, I would buy the puppy. That dog is probably better off with you than that man. I would follow my gut, if the puppy had "chemistry" with you, then it's telling you something. Give that pup a great life. That's my advice.


The mother was skinny, not cleaned and may be he don't give her enough food.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## sherif65 (Mar 10, 2010)

bmw_328ci said:


> Hi,
> I am from Bahrain and we dont have good breeders here.Yesterday I went to see some puppies they were 2 months old,and since I dont have any previous experience they were in good shape according to me.they were clean,not afraid from strange poeple and the one that i was interested in started to follow me everywhere and she was playing with the rest.The problem is that I didn't see the father and the mother was in bad shape and I didnt trust the man who want to sell them.If you were in my shoes are you going to buy the puppy?
> ( I am not a veterinarian but I am a doctor MD so when I examined the puppy I haven't see any problem with him)


I just bought one 2 days ago and i saw her father and mother...if you want , kuwait is just 45 min. away...can get you a very good one...i know the breeder and took from him 2 dogs...excellent puppies...look at my dogs pics and tell me your opinion.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

frenchie27 said:


> Why was the mom in bad shape? Probably because she has had too many litters too soon? If I were you, I would buy the puppy. That dog is probably better off with you than that man. I would follow my gut, if the puppy had "chemistry" with you, then it's telling you something. Give that pup a great life. That's my advice.


Yipes, that sounds like puppy mill rationale. The only way to stop irresponsible breeders is by ceasing to make it profitable for them. I would not buy a dog from someone where you don't have solid information about the parents, their health, titles, hips, etc. It may save the pup but you may be stuck with a nightmare situation for many years.


----------



## bmw_328ci (Mar 11, 2010)

sherif65 said:


> I just bought one 2 days ago and i saw her father and mother...if you want , kuwait is just 45 min. away...can get you a very good one...i know the breeder and took from him 2 dogs...excellent puppies...look at my dogs pics and tell me your opinion.


You have a beautiful puppies there:wub::wub:.I have to ask first about Importing the puppy can you send me your e-mail or mobile by PM.
Thank you.
(And by the way Kuwait is 4 hours from Bahrain  )


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

crs996 said:


> I would not buy a dog from someone where you don't have solid information about the parents, their health, titles, hips, etc.


From the original post it sounds like that may not be available in Bahrain.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

if the puppies look good, chances are the dam is just out of condition. how thin is she? frankly, too many people think fat dogs are correct. 

out of coat and a little thin would not stop me.

but, if i felt she was mistreated in any way, i would not support his operation with money. it is not so much what she may be afflicted with down the road, any dog you get will have issues, but it is the treatment of the dam, and other dogs the breeder will continue to breed if he is making money on them.


----------

